# cpu temperature software



## fenderjaguar (Jun 10, 2004)

can anybody tell me of any software that can tell me my cpu temperature under windows? i've tried everest and speedfan, none of which can tell the cpu temperature, i don't know why. i'm using a pentium d 940 3.2ghz. i'm getting 52/53 C readings from the bios


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

The ability to use any software to get the temp readings depends on the motherboard and its compatibility with such software.

The BIOS will be as accurate (or more so) than any third party software.

The temperature sensors are 20 cent components and are uncalibrated, so treat the readings as a rough guide only. They can be up to 10°C out. A good temperature meter that is accurate to a degree would cost as much as the entire motherboard, as a comparison.

Any third party software such as speedfan or MBM cannot be any more accurate than the BIOS, probably less so in reality. Unless they are able to detect which addresses the motherboard maker has used for the sensors, they will not work.


----------



## fenderjaguar (Jun 10, 2004)

i see. thanks for the insight. it's an abit sg-95. a very cheap motherboard and i didn't look too much into the readings given. but i thought something under windows may do better, i was obviously wrong


----------



## El CaNa (Nov 19, 2005)

anyways, if you still want to, PCWizard will the you the CPU with windows running.
here's the link: http://www.cpuid.com/pcwizard.php, download is up left.


----------



## fenderjaguar (Jun 10, 2004)

lol, pcwizard is telling me my cpu temp is 192 C.  

thanks anyway though


----------

